# Alum Creek Saugeye??



## dustin downey (Apr 17, 2017)

Does anyone do any good on saugeye at alum? I fish it all the time and only catch one here and there! I cannot seem to figure it out. Any advice?


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

There is a "determine a saugeye spot" sticky thread at the top of this forum. I've read thru some of it seems pretty good, but haven't really targeted them myself


----------



## dustin downey (Apr 17, 2017)

How do you get to it? Lol for some reason I'm not seeing it. I'm extremely new to this page.


----------



## dustin downey (Apr 17, 2017)

ShoreFshrman said:


> There is a "determine a saugeye spot" sticky thread at the top of this forum. I've read thru some of it seems pretty good, but haven't really targeted them myself


I found it lol thank you!


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

If your on a PC, the first five threads are "sticky's (permanent threads)......not sure about how the mobile is set up. Maybe search for "saugeye"


----------



## Jordy24 (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm right there with you Dustin. I have fished Alum multiple times without luck. Below the spillway and standing on the dam fishing the lake, I couldn't even buy a bite.. this was early season but still didn't expect to get skunked multiple times.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Ummm start hitting coves and shallower flats they are finishing up spawning and starting to move thru out lake. Jigs with swims or twister tails and won't hurt to tip a small chunk of crawler work the shorelines like your bass fishing they will show there faces.


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

fishslim said:


> Ummm start hitting coves and shallower flats they are finishing up spawning and starting to move thru out lake. Jigs with swims or twister tails and won't hurt to tip a small chunk of crawler work the shorelines like your bass fishing they will show there faces.


If you can find them, will they still bite well after dark? Or does the bite shift to mostly sunrise/sunset?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

dustin downey said:


> Does anyone do any good on saugeye at alum? I fish it all the time and only catch one here and there! I cannot seem to figure it out. Any advice?


You fishing from the bank or from a boat?


----------



## dustin downey (Apr 17, 2017)

jholbrook said:


> You fishing from the bank or from a boat?


From boat. I mostly troll spinners for them,but it never works for me at alum


----------



## dustin downey (Apr 17, 2017)

fishslim said:


> Ummm start hitting coves and shallower flats they are finishing up spawning and starting to move thru out lake. Jigs with swims or twister tails and won't hurt to tip a small chunk of crawler work the shorelines like your bass fishing they will show there faces.


I will have to give that a try. I trolled spinners on the flats close to shore over weekend.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

They haven't really spread out yet. This is the transition period although I'm checking a few spots as often as I can cause it will be any day now. The bite is typically tough for a week or two after the spawn winds down. When it happens they will eat all day just gotta find them. All 3 pools can be good. I fished a spawn area the other night and caught a few rock bass which tells me they are done spawning. They are a pretty good water temp indicator imo. Let the shore minnow bite begin!


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Wait about 2-3 weeks to get your spinners out. Also when I fish alum in the spring after the spawn I treat it like Indian and burn some gas. If they aren't in a spot move on don't wait for them. If they are there you will catch them or see activity. It's not like the winter where you are waiting for them to show up.


----------



## dustin downey (Apr 17, 2017)

jray said:


> Wait about 2-3 weeks to get your spinners out. Also when I fish alum in the spring after the spawn I treat it like Indian and burn some gas. If they aren't in a spot move on don't wait for them. If they are there you will catch them or see activity. It's not like the winter where you are waiting for them to show up.


Thanks so much for the info. Another thing is how do you troll spinners there? I have a hard time keeping bottom contact with the bottom being so inconsistent . There is like no long flats that I can find.


----------



## dustin downey (Apr 17, 2017)

jray said:


> They haven't really spread out yet. This is the transition period although I'm checking a few spots as often as I can cause it will be any day now. The bite is typically tough for a week or two after the spawn winds down. When it happens they will eat all day just gotta find them. All 3 pools can be good. I fished a spawn area the other night and caught a few rock bass which tells me they are done spawning. They are a pretty good water temp indicator imo. Let the shore minnow bite begin!


I have never fished the other two pools, only the pool closest to the dam.


----------



## Walleye-Yeti (Mar 16, 2014)

Try pulling bottom bouncers with your spinners and worms and follow the contours of the bottom. If you want flat try the north pool but it has been less productive for me pulling spinners. Also the water may need to warm up a little which is consistent with what others are saying but I have been up on Erie all year so far and honestly don't know the water temp on Alum right now. You will want water temps above 50 degrees for pulling worms.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

for every 5 feet of water use .5 oz of bouncer... i.e. 15 fow 1.5 oz. i like to keep my rod in hand and use a baitcaster with a flippin switch. bumping the thumb button lets you walk down steeper inclines and can sometimes be key to the eyes there.


----------



## dustin downey (Apr 17, 2017)

Walleye-Yeti said:


> Try pulling bottom bouncers with your spinners and worms and follow the contours of the bottom. If you want flat try the north pool but it has been less productive for me pulling spinners. Also the water may need to warm up a little which is consistent with what others are saying but I have been up on Erie all year so far and honestly don't know the water temp on Alum right now. You will want water temps above 50 degrees for pulling worms.


I always pull bottom bouncers with my spinners. How is the center pool? Lol I have never ventured past the pool that's closest to the dam.


----------



## dustin downey (Apr 17, 2017)

93stratosfishnski said:


> for every 5 feet of water use .5 oz of bouncer... i.e. 15 fow 1.5 oz. i like to keep my rod in hand and use a baitcaster with a flippin switch. bumping the thumb button lets you walk down steeper inclines and can sometimes be key to the eyes there.


Just a normal size bass fishing bait caster? That sounds like that would really help me out!


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

dustin downey said:


> Just a normal size bass fishing bait caster? That sounds like that would really help me out!


Yes, don't need anything special. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

Fish 1/8 jig with chartruse twister and a chunk of crawler like Troy said. If you get hits with no hook-ups add a stinger hook. Cast the points and flats going into Big Run. Lift it off the bottom and follow it back to the bottom. There are several roadbeds there that will produce now.


----------



## eyes1501 (Feb 26, 2013)

This time of year I catch good numbers of saugeye on alum when I'm crappie fishing. On micro tubes and twisters. I always keep crawlers with me while targeting crappie. If I catch any size saugeye il throw a chunk of worm on the hook from then on. Usually in shallow flat coves with deep points on the ends. Look for big shad balls rolling in and out. This is all walking the bank.


----------



## tvfisherman (Apr 16, 2004)

I haven't fished alum much and when I do I'm usually fishing for crappie. That said, I've picked up a few on crappie rigs using minnows trolling very slow in the spring. Seems like once the sun is more overhead they move a little deeper but this time of year near sunrise & sunset they come in shallow, 6 fow or less. Picked up a handful of nice ones late april early may last year while casting for bass in shallow water on stickbaits. The cooler the water, the slower the retreive. And as you would expect they tended to hit it on the pauses.


----------



## eyes1501 (Feb 26, 2013)

They will swim up into 1' (sometimes less in a few experiences) of water to eat late in the evenings on warm sunny days. Not saying this happens every warm day in the early spring but seen it several times. 1' of water in a cove is much warmer than the main parts of the lake.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

The saugeye are a different bunch. I have found that when I'm out on the water, depth and timing are key. Meaning, that if I'm marking in deeper water, consistently they'll come up and feed before the sun goes down in adjacent shallower water. Keep moving around, casting in shallower water. Like previously mentioned, this time of the year, when crappies are in shallower water, saugeye are near.


----------



## FISHIN GIRL (May 20, 2014)

dustin downey said:


> Does anyone do any good on saugeye at alum? I fish it all the time and only catch one here and there! I cannot seem to figure it out. Any advice?


I catch saugeyes all over hoover dam area. I usually run into them on accident lol yhey attackb when I'm fishing for bass and crappie. There in hoover and alum creek good luck happy fishing


----------



## ChrisDave (Sep 21, 2014)

fishslim said:


> Ummm start hitting coves and shallower flats they are finishing up spawning and starting to move thru out lake. Jigs with swims or twister tails and won't hurt to tip a small chunk of crawler work the shorelines like your bass fishing they will show there faces.





fishslim said:


> Ummm start hitting coves and shallower flats they are finishing up spawning and starting to move thru out lake. Jigs with swims or twister tails and won't hurt to tip a small chunk of crawler work the shorelines like your bass fishing they will show there faces.


Do any alum eyes try to run up the river out of instinct. It seems like a few would. I tried a couple times up north with no luck, just curious.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Don't seem to I think when they get so far up the shallow flats just spread them out up there


----------

